# RIP Gilbert.



## bettagirl28 (Jan 26, 2011)

My own fault for not monitoring the temperature. I know they're hardy fish, but I think I may have put him into shock.

I'm so sorry my little friend. Rest in the big pond<3:BIGweepy:


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm sorry! He was beautiful, and what a nice tank you gave him! Very pretty.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Gilbert. RIP Gilbert.


----------



## amandiepants (Jan 14, 2011)

mine passed away yesterday because his water was too hot... i am so sad i feel so awful that it was my fault he died


----------

